# Привет всем болезным! Всё будет хорошо!



## Indometacin (16 Июн 2018)

Зашёл на забытый, (Слава Богу) форум, после пяти (5) лет, операции. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15242/page-2#post-169156 Итак ,итоги: 45 суток восстановления подволакивающейся ноги, потом бег, плавание - все функции восстановились.Походы в спортклуб ограничены : Эллипс -45 минут, подтягивания ,наклоны и вытяги, на пресс -на полу. Плавание в бассейне. Инвалидность не делал , ибо элементарно зассал реакции работодателя на инвалида..  Конечно в 48 лет есть ограничения по активности тем более ,что активность редкая. Есть проблемы  :Лёжа на животе ,поднимаем себя на локтях ,поясница внизу- чувствую онемение-щекотку в ногах, это не нормально,списываю,НА операцию.  Минус- веду и далее неактивный образ жизни- работаю до сих пор водителем. Сижу в пробках по 10 часов в день.С удовольствием и облегчением сделал бы инвалидность, но у меня дитё есть, малое, его поднимать надо. Так что ,терплю.делаю вытяги на перекладине...


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2018)

@Indometacin, здравствуйте!
Рада, что у Вас всё хорошо.
Замечательно, что делитесь опытом!
К вариантам голосования добавила бы ещё один - "смотря, сколько можете терпеть боль".


----------



## Indometacin (17 Июн 2018)

О, согласен...


----------



## Юля Денисова (22 Окт 2018)

вы настоящий пример для многих с такими же болезнями


----------



## Seaman (11 Фев 2019)

Вот прям побольше бы таких тем и сообщений! Прочитал и сразу настрой поменялся! Значит есть ещё все шансы на благополучное восстановление! Надо только верить и изменить что то в привычном образе жизни.
А то ведь пишут сюда в основном те кто от проблем не избавился,вот и получаются достаточно мрачные перспективы!
@Indometacin, спасибо за позитивную тему!


----------

